# Annual Delaware Trailspinners Jamboree



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Just posting up that the Delaware Trailspinners Jamboree is coming up soon. It's scheduled at Fair Hill Fairgrounds for Sunday October 2nd. Rain date will be October 23rd.

Use the following link for details. 

Events


This is the same location that the Trailspinners host the June Fairhill race.


I'll be there leading/sweeping rides along with many other Trailspinners. Hope to see you there.


Darin


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

I guess this was postponed due to rain?


----------

